# Samba problems

## mellofone

It's been a while since I have touched my samba stuff, so I was kind of surprised it didn't work when I tried to restart it. I made a few changes to settings (mainly logging additions).

root@fringe samba # /etc/init.d/samba restart

 * Stopping samba...

 /sbin/runscript.sh: start-stop-daemon: command not found

 /sbin/runscript.sh: start-stop-daemon: command not found

 [ !! ]

Any ideas? I didn't change anything in the samba config that should

break it, I just mainly changed where logs are stored.

----------

## zagarna

Either you've made a typo or something's wrong with your runscript.sh

what happenes if you just do:

# /etc/init.d/samba stop

# /etc/init.d/samba start

----------

## mellofone

 *zagarna wrote:*   

> Either you've made a typo or something's wrong with your runscript.sh
> 
> what happenes if you just do:
> 
> # /etc/init.d/samba stop
> ...

 

root@fringe mellofone # /etc/init.d/samba stop

 * Stopping samba...

/sbin/runscript.sh: start-stop-daemon: command not found

/sbin/runscript.sh: start-stop-daemon: command not found                                 [ !! ]

Same thing. On a side note, this only just started happening. It also seems that it only happens if I use su by itself. If I use su -, then it works. Strange.

Like I said, it used to work just fine, but I haven't had to manually restart anything in a while, so it could be any one of the recent updates I have applied...

----------

## ElCondor

 *mellofone wrote:*   

> It also seems that it only happens if I use su by itself. If I use su -, then it works. Strange

 

Actually .. no  :Smile: 

if you su you get superuser privileges, but if you su -  you perform the full login-procedure for the superuser, meaning getting superusers environment with the special paths including /sbin/ 

* ElCondor pasa *

----------

## mellofone

 *elcondor wrote:*   

> Actually .. no 
> 
> if you su you get superuser privileges, but if you su -  you perform the full login-procedure for the superuser, meaning getting superusers environment with the special paths including /sbin/ 
> 
> * ElCondor pasa *

 

But this just started happening, only since a recent slew of updates. I never used su - before to restart services in this manner...

----------

## ElCondor

hmm .. the other start-scripts in /etc/init.d/ are working? if they so, then I'd check samba for typos or so. if they don't you should start searching where to the start-stop-daemon script vanished. Sorry, no further idea on this.

* ElCondor pasa *

----------

## mellofone

 *elcondor wrote:*   

> hmm .. the other start-scripts in /etc/init.d/ are working? if they so, then I'd check samba for typos or so. if they don't you should start searching where to the start-stop-daemon script vanished. Sorry, no further idea on this.
> 
> * ElCondor pasa *

 

The other scripts are doing the same thing, but they never used to.

Sorry I am explaining this so poorly...

I never had to use su - before, all the scripts worked just fine. Now, I either have to specifically add /sbin to the $PATH, or I use su - 

It still works either way, I was wondering what the change may have been.

----------

## tgnb

i am also seeing this. after updating my system today

----------

